# Reset Adblue countdown



## Donovan (Apr 15, 2020)

After almost 2000 miles had a issues with the Adblue system not resetting the Adblue countdown after topping up the tank. Nissian Dealership in Barbados will not touch it being an imported EU vehicle and are not trained or equipped to work on it.
A garage that specialises in imported cars diagnosed the system and reported the Adblue fluid in the tank had crystallised so a replacement tank would be needed. A replacement tank was purchased from the UK and was fitted but the garage does not have the necessary equipment and software to reset the countdown. 
Is there anyone who can tell me what hardware and software systems are required that would reset the counter or any practical, constructive advice which would assist me in resolving this problem?

Regards,

Donovan


----------



## Yasir (Nov 5, 2020)

did to get any solution


----------

